# Moving to Turkey



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi everyone! I am moving to Istanbul from Dubai. Could some recommend international moving companies? I've noted already Istanbul Express. Any other suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## investfairy (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello.Did you moved already ?? If yes,which company did you work with please ?


----------



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Investfairy! I couldn't find respond button in the thread, that is why I am responding directly. I have not moved yet. Will be moving next month. I chose ISS on the basis of many good reviews about it plus my first impression. I also found a Turkish company in Istanbul. They seemed quite competent but I didn't like their partner company in Dubai. There were no good reviews about it. Hope it helps.


----------

